# Mamas: Need your help with selecting a logo.



## drylake (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Mamas,

I am starting an offline business that sells oil warmers and oil fragrances to mostly female customers.

This is an informal poll. We have some logos for our brand that we need your help with. Could you help us select

*1) Your favorite one
2) Your second choice.*

You don't have to be a female to vote =). Thank you for your time, everyone!

*Selection A*









*Selection B*









*Selection C*









*Selection D*









*Selection E*


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Welcome to the Mothering website. You might get more notice if you post in the WAHMarket forum.

I think E & B are my favorites.


----------

